# Sunroof?



## dichiee (Aug 1, 2000)

Does this picture shows you can have the top up and act as a sunroof?








sorry not so familiar with hardtop


----------



## NewVWGuy1 (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: Sunroof? (dichiee)*

yes!


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Sunroof? (NewVWGuy1)*

Yes, that's one of the cool things about this car! You can open just the sunroof, or retract the whole top.


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Sunroof? (SeaTreg)*

wow thats pretty freakin neat!


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Sunroof? (Pifiu)*

That is such a good idea, cant wait to see it in person. Is that cloth interior???


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Sunroof? (Royale5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale5* »_That is such a good idea, cant wait to see it in person. Is that cloth interior???

seems to be. I dont know how good that might be with a convertible...


----------



## SaucemanVR6 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: Sunroof? (Pifiu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pifiu* »_seems to be. I dont know how good that might be with a convertible...

how so?
hot sun + leather =







when you get into your seats


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Sunroof? (SeaTreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeaTreg* »_Yes, that's one of the cool things about this car! You can open just the sunroof, or retract the whole top. 

thats just gonna lead to leaks, and lots of'em.
my prediction anyway.


----------



## gobux (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Sunroof? (SeaTreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeaTreg* »_Yes, that's one of the cool things about this car! You can open just the sunroof, or retract the whole top. 

Does anyone know if there is a sunshade included? Driving around with the top up, with the sun beating down through a glass window, sounds like it would get kinda hot. The A/C would be working overtime.
So I ask again is there a sunshade for the glass top?


----------



## psufan (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Sunroof? (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
thats just gonna lead to leaks, and lots of'em.
my prediction anyway.

Why would that leak any more than a regular moonroof? Seems that it would have the same weather stripping and seals that a normal moonroof would have except that peice of the top happens to be retractable.


----------



## NewVWGuy1 (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: Sunroof? (gobux)*

yes there is. look through the pics online. i believe i've seen a couple of pics with a sliding sunshade for the glass sunroof.


----------



## gobux (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Sunroof? (NewVWGuy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewVWGuy1* »_yes there is. look through the pics online. i believe i've seen a couple of pics with a sliding sunshade for the glass sunroof.

Thanks NewVWGuy1.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Here's one that shows the sunroof open, as well as the sunshade. The second shows the roof switch (Aluminum!) and the sunroof switch.


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*









LEATHER!! and the inserts almost look suede, that would kick ass.


----------



## stompy (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Royale5)*

where did these pics come from?


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (stompy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stompy* »_where did these pics come from?

I pulled them off the German VW website, here's the LINK


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (Royale5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale5* »_








LEATHER!! and the inserts almost look suede, that would kick ass. 

that is a badass shot... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Sunroof? (Royale5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale5* »_Is that cloth interior???

Tweed is the standard interior.


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Sunroof? (oasis)*

I like the inside.


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Sunroof? (dichiee)*

What a great feature, the mini convertible roof does the same thing. But this is clearly a superior application of the concept. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Sunroof? (argh32)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Sunroof? (psufan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psufan* »_Why would that leak any more than a regular moonroof? Seems that it would have the same weather stripping and seals that a normal moonroof would have except that peice of the top happens to be retractable.

my point exactly, the regular ones leak all the time.
you should see the amounts of carpets we have changed beacuse of clogged sunroof drains.


----------



## tjweiland (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Sunroof? (water&air)*

I haven't had a leaking sunroof since my '80 Mercury Capri.
You must have just gotten a bad one.
Didn't the dealer fix it for you?


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Sunroof? (tjweiland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjweiland* »_I haven't had a leaking sunroof since my '80 Mercury Capri.
You must have just gotten a bad one.
Didn't the dealer fix it for you?

i am the dealer.
we see them all the time.


----------



## OoVWoO (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Sunroof? (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
i am the dealer.
we see them all the time.

burn


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Sunroof? (OoVWoO)*

^ lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Sunroof? (argh32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *argh32* »_What a great feature, the mini convertible roof does the same thing. But this is clearly a superior application of the concept. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I believe the Mercedes SL convertibles have the same concept as well sunroof + convertible. I won't be surprised if the same company makes this roof


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Sunroof? ([email protected])*

Mercedes SL has an optional "Panoramic" roof (aka glass panel), but it doesn't open ala sunroof.


----------



## jetterTDI (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Sunroof? (dichiee)*

I sat in this car at the Frankfurt auto show. IT IS BEAUTIFUL. The roof opens/closes in about 15 seconds. I took videos, but don't know how to (if I can) post them. The sunroof/open roof option is fantastic. There is a panel that covers the glass.
The trunk allows for a good bit of luggage--even with the roof down. 
This could well be my mid-life crisis car. 
Did I say it was beautiful?
Someone already said it--the twead fabric looks like it wouldn't hold up too well, but in my crisis, I see myself in leather anyway! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jetterTDI at 6:40 PM 9-30-2005_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Sunroof? (jetterTDI)*

Email me the file, I can probably host it for you.
[email protected]


----------



## sr3051 (May 11, 2008)

*sunshade*

it looks like the sunshade in my EOS is starting to fall apart, i see lines in it where it looks like some of the fabric is coming apart.. looking to see if this is common and if anyone here has been able to fix it?


----------



## KABJET (Jun 27, 2015)

sr3051 said:


> it looks like the sunshade in my EOS is starting to fall apart, i see lines in it where it looks like some of the fabric is coming apart.. looking to see if this is common and if anyone here has been able to fix it?


Mine as well. Just bought 2007. I haven't seen much about replacement but I will start keeping an eye out and post if I do - reading about other fixes first. I'm betting it's a common issue.

Sent from my Lenovo K910L using Tapatalk


----------



## CUCURELLO (Mar 8, 2014)

water&air said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *SeaTreg* »_Yes, that's one of the cool things about this car! You can open just the sunroof, or retract the whole top.
> 
> thats just gonna lead to leaks, and lots of'em.
> my prediction anyway.


Superstitious am I and hope I do not jinx anything.
The Sunroof on my '07 EOS 3.2 has never leaked in the 18 months I have owned the car.
Including some very heavy downpours.
I did get caught with the sun roof open for about 5 minutes in a light rain.
All that happened when i closed the roof was some water squished out during the closing process and the seals squeaked when I hit bumps.
But no water entered once it was closed
I wiped them off the next day and all was ok.

FYI
The top seals are dry too

Bear in mind however I do my own seals maintenance every 6 months
# 4 is due now
#1. upon purchase (by dealer)
#2 at 6mos
#3 at 12 mos
#4 comin' up this week

The Vortex EOS forum and the VW EOS FORUM www.vweosclub.com/ both have greeat instructions on maintaing both the sliding sun roof & the top seals


----------

